# An institute for cutters?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of a mental institution that specializes in treating cutters/self-mutilators that is located in Chicago? 

I did a few google searches but it's difficult to find =/


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

From http://www.helpguide.org/mental/self_injury.htm

"
One danger connected with self-injury is that it tends to become an addictive behavior, a habit that is difficult to break even when the individual wants to stop. As with other addictions, qualified professional help is almost always necessary. It is important to find a therapist who understands this behavior and is not upset or repulsed by it. *Call your doctor or insurance company for a referral to a mental health professional who specializes in self-injury*."

I think going to a doctor and asking about your options is always a good step. All the best!


----------



## haikupoet (Feb 9, 2010)

You may find http://www.psyke.org/faqs/ helpful and before anyone seeks treatment I would have them read http://www.psyke.org/articles/ the bill of rights.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i've rarely come across treatment centres that only specialize in self-injury.. if they exist there's probably not too many. i only remember seeing the one in that episode of _intervention _but i don't think it was in chicago.

you can probably find a program at a mental health centre that focuses on self-injury... like a therapy group that meets weekly or something.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Dialectal Behavior Therapy. This therapy was specifically made for some of the toughest problems out there, especially cutting and self-mutilation.

Find a therapist that specializes in DBT.

http://www.dbtselfhelp.com/
http://www.dbt-therapists.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

